# Kramer Auction



## megapuff5 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hope its okay to post this here.. was wondering if anyone knew the final selling prices of the 2 auctions that ended yesterday? I know it's out of my price range and didn't spend the $1 to just see the final sale price. Admins if this post isn't allowed for some reason my apologies please delete and lmk. Didn't see anything saying it's not allowed in the rules.


----------



## esoo (Sep 26, 2018)

Well, I've tried to spend my buck to see the auction stuff, but I get stuck on the fact the cart is locked to the US.

When I watched auctions on the "old" system, they would get up to around $30K.


----------



## ramenlegend (Sep 26, 2018)

one went for around 25k, and the other went for around 35K, strange considering they're similar knives.


----------



## Migraine (Sep 26, 2018)

ramenlegend said:


> one went for around 25k, and the other went for around 35K, strange considering they're similar knives.



Holy ****.


----------



## parbaked (Sep 26, 2018)

ramenlegend said:


> one went for around 25k, and the other went for around 35K, strange considering they're similar knives.



That's how auction work. It's not about the specifics of the 2 knives as much about the number of bidders and their price threshold to own a Kramer. You only need 3 bidders:

One has a price threshold of at least $35K: Buys the knife for $35K
One has a price threshold over $25K but under $35K: Buys the knife for $25K and is the under bidder for the $35K knife
One has a price threshold of $25K: Buys nothing and is the under bidder of the $25K knife.


----------



## Jville (Sep 26, 2018)

Anybody got a pic of one of these 35k Bob Kramer's. I'm a knife nut but geeze!


----------



## parbaked (Sep 26, 2018)

https://kramerknives.com/knives/gallery/


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 26, 2018)

The meteorite steel knives are purdy


----------



## Kozuka (Sep 26, 2018)

Corradobrit1 said:


> The meteorite steel knives are purdy



35k purdy tho?


----------



## megapuff5 (Sep 26, 2018)

Kozuka said:


> 35k purdy tho?


Wife and I just bought a new car for 35K was the most we ever paid for a car.. cant imaging saying "darling, how about I get a Kramer knife instead of the car?".. then again I think the folks who do buy these probably have quite a bit more cashflow than I.. at 10K maybe could make a case save up etc.. but dang at those prices I guess I'll never own one. Wonder how they compare to one of Bill Burkes knives, another maker I've been eyeing and hope to own some point in my life.


----------



## megapuff5 (Sep 26, 2018)

ramenlegend said:


> one went for around 25k, and the other went for around 35K, strange considering they're similar knives.


Thank you sir


----------



## Migraine (Sep 26, 2018)

Unless I was at the level of wealth where 35k was literally pocket change, I could never justify that. Knives are something I want to use and if I'd paid that much I would never feel comfortable.

I know some people treat certain knives more as collector's items though, which is fair enough. Each to their own.


----------



## MindTone (Sep 26, 2018)

Could someone explain to me why Kramer is so sought-after? I've never understood from seeing them why that is


----------



## esoo (Sep 26, 2018)

Because Kramer has managed to build an aura around himself and the laws of supply and demand.

Looking at some of the knives on his site, they are of similar profile to the ZKramer versions (as expected), but have no idea how the grind compares. I quite like the 10" ZKramers I've handled, but that is very much a personal preference kind of thing.


----------



## megapuff5 (Sep 26, 2018)

For me knifes are a lifetime investment. I can't tell you the joy and happiness i get using the Hattori KD salty sold me years ago - it's an example I use how money can buy (short term) happiness. I can justify spending 2 maybe 3K on a knife I'll have for the rest of my life.. was trying to buy the 210 hattori KD for more than 3K from Russia at one point. But to spend around 1/3 of my annual salary on a knife Incould never do, nor would I spend so much on something just to display and not use. That's just me tho everyone has their own feelings I'm sure.


----------



## NBrewster (Sep 26, 2018)

MindTone said:


> Could someone explain to me why Kramer is so sought-after? I've never understood from seeing them why that is



Purely because they've been extremely effective marketers. The two Kramer's I've handled were nice knives, but certainly nothing better than the top 20 craftsmen you see mentioned here frequently are producing.

The reason is because articles like this: https://www.esquire.com/food-drink/food/a35859/bob-kramer-the-worlds-greatest-kitchen-knives/

Which have been written in one form or another for almost a decade now. The hype machine is strong, and there are enough people with 10's of millions of dollars to keep a small producer like theirs humming along.

At this point though, I would guess Kramer is making more off of brand licensing than making knives.


----------



## cheflivengood (Sep 26, 2018)

megapuff5 said:


> Wife and I just bought a new car for 35K was the most we ever paid for a car.. cant imaging saying "darling, how about I get a Kramer knife instead of the car?".. then again I think the folks who do buy these probably have quite a bit more cashflow than I.. at 10K maybe could make a case save up etc.. but dang at those prices I guess I'll never own one. Wonder how they compare to one of Bill Burkes knives, another maker I've been eyeing and hope to own some point in my life.


you'll buy 2-3 new cars before you would have to buy a new knife.


----------



## ThaFurnace (Sep 26, 2018)

The economics of ultra-high-net-worth individuals is insane. A 35K knife to them is the exact same as you buying a $30 knife; immaterial. It also becomes less about the craft, more about the "have". 

My best friend is an almost UHNW; I spent the week together on vacation with him, his clip rate for buying luxury goods was in the range of $10K- $20K... every day. And i'm talking pure luxury, like watches, clothes, expensive booze... and that's just what I was exposed to. I'm sure that's just the tip of the iceberg.

It's a different world out there. I used to think I did well... not compared to these guys.


----------



## Migraine (Sep 26, 2018)

Yeah it's bonkers. We always pop into Selfridge's for a wander when we are in London and you see people off in the little side rooms casually deliberating which watch they're gonna drop £100k on.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 26, 2018)

MindTone said:


> Could someone explain to me why Kramer is so sought-after? I've never understood from seeing them why that is



Seriously? He uses meteorites, dude. Its a rich-mans niche investment bubble for portfolio diversity. I wonder what % of the knives he sells actually cut a tomato in anger. I would contend its VERY small. These knives are created as works of art to be admired and traded. Shame.

I'm sure he's making coin, but I can't help thinking that Kramer the Bladesmith feels a little sad to create something with a given purpose for which it will probably never be used. Like buying a hypercar and never driving it.


----------



## Lazyboy (Sep 27, 2018)

You give me an idea... that supercar that's not driven, melt it down and make a knife ...hey presto "Ferrari Supersteel, most exclusive knife in the world" 
Except most of those supercars are made from carbon fiber, titanium, and aluminium, no steel in them. Darn. Back to the drawing board


----------



## mille162 (Oct 1, 2018)

Lazyboy said:


> You give me an idea... that supercar that's not driven, melt it down and make a knife ...hey presto "Ferrari Supersteel, most exclusive knife in the world"
> Except most of those supercars are made from carbon fiber, titanium, and aluminium, no steel in them. Darn. Back to the drawing board



I have a knife being finished up by a respected maker. I happen to have a forged titanium brake piston from Scuderia Ferrari (race used by Michael Schumacher), and it’s being used as part of the handle...I think this qualifies as “Ferrari Supersteel” lol

There is still steel in the engines though and I’ve got a bunch of Ferrari V12 engine parts laying around if anyone wants a project!


----------



## mille162 (Oct 1, 2018)

Btw, not all Kramers sell for used car prices. I’ve got a bunch of his folders that were all well under $1k each. They usually sell out pretty fast but make great EDC or picnic knives!


----------



## megapuff5 (Oct 1, 2018)

mille162 said:


> Btw, not all Kramers sell for used car prices. I’ve got a bunch of his folders that were all well under $1k each. They usually sell out pretty fast but make great EDC or picnic knives!
> 
> View attachment 43628


Reminds me of the Hattori KD folders I bought  they do make amazing picnic knives!


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 1, 2018)

I am unclear on the picnic knife concept. I assume it is for those times when you are hiking and find yourself hungry, and come upon a lovestruck couple cheerfully having a picnic lunch. At which point you pull out your picnic knife and say "Give me your food, I am hungry!"

Am I correct?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Yogi bear style


----------



## mille162 (Oct 1, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> I am unclear on the picnic knife concept. I assume it is for those times when you are hiking and find yourself hungry, and come upon a lovestruck couple cheerfully having a picnic lunch. At which point you pull out your picnic knife and say "Give me your food, I am hungry!"
> 
> Am I correct?



Shepherds knife (Laguiole Aubrac), japanese pocket knife (Higo)...basically a longer folding blade i can use to cut cured meats, cheeses, fruits. Yes, i still go on picnics...at least once a month, its a perfect weekend day date. Bottle or two of wine and a fresh baguette along with a trip to the local cheese monger makes for a great afternoon. We do it at home (philly) and either hike or ride our bikes somewhere or drive to the beach. When we’re in southern France, we tend to go overboard on the cheese and meats and these picnics become our daily lunch.

A swiss army knife is too short. A fixed blade just doesnt travel as well and is lacking a certain amount of style and charm these folding “picnic knives” have.

Oh yea, great for chasing away hungry bears too, lol


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Does right hand blade say 'frist'?


----------



## mille162 (Oct 1, 2018)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Does right hand blade say 'frist'?



Actually have one of each. Got the “Frist” and hand signed letter from Bob explaining it first, then took him up on his offer to buy a second with the corrected spelling.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Cool and an interesting insight to Kramer's journey into blade making.

I'd be a tad worried about the lack of locking feature, but the 2.0 incorporates one.

How do they feel in the hand? Cutting performance. Have you had a chance to compare with the ZDP Higo's?


----------



## mille162 (Oct 2, 2018)

Although the 2.0 locking is great, the bottle opener on V1 is more useful. Handle is great, carbon is semi-matte and not at all slippery. Blade came razor sharp (as you’d expect). Ive only used to cut cheese and cured meats, some softer fruits, and a few plastic food packages. He advertised it as a “picnic” knife and thats what sold me as I had been using a shorter Swiss Army basic pocket knife (smaller and dull blade, non-locking) and thought it would fill a need perfectly. The only Higo I had was from Shun. It was great fit and finish but the handle was too squared off and long, while blade was what I expected. At $99 though I thought it was a good buy.


----------



## mille162 (Oct 2, 2018)

FYI, a used (but excellent condition and documented) 10” Kramer in 52100 carbon steel and cocobolo handle sold on ebay yesterday for $6179.


----------



## megapuff5 (Oct 2, 2018)

mille162 said:


> FYI, a used (but excellent condition and documented) 10” Kramer in 52100 carbon steel and cocobolo handle sold on ebay yesterday for $6179.
> View attachment 43643


Jeez, I'd take a hattori KD over this knife .. but then again I've never had the honor of touching a real Kramer..


----------



## Migraine (Oct 2, 2018)

What makes a Kramer worth 10x as much as another highly regarded custom maker? I mean is a Kramer 10x better than a Marko, a Catcheside, a Martell, etc?

I'm still pretty new to quality knives and I don't have the experience to understand what the factors are which set apart a $1000 dollar custom knife to that $6000 knife. I presume at least part of it is the prestige of the name but surely there must be something tangible behind why his knives are SO highly sought after?

I actually understand the Rhino knives going for $35k - even if to be it's bonkers - more than I understand that knife going for $6k since there's always people who'll pay for something unique.


----------



## SeattleBen (Oct 2, 2018)

Years ago I had a friend who had a restaurant with some retail and was selling a few Kramers. At the time they were retailing for 700 and he wasn’t able to move them. The last one he sold a few years ago went for a touch over 7k. Still doesn’t come close to paying for the losses on closing a restaurant.


----------



## playero (Oct 5, 2018)

about articles he was mentioned in a program that reviews kitchen equipment a couple of times. It is amazing that he is combining and using blends of metals that come looking great. in some he is even using meteorite material which is very hard to get. Any way under the microscope and some rays his knives look really similar in all the materials and the sharper side. 
Now I like most of you do not understand why some makers fetch those amount of money, it is not Kramer along


----------

